
Let the Other 95% of Great Programmers in (2014) - thewarpaint
http://www.paulgraham.com/95.html
======
GuardianCaveman
I don’t want the rest of the world competing for my job and driving down
wages. This may be good for companies but I have to look out for my own
interests and if they let the other 95 % in it would affect me by decrease
pay, more likely to have ageism discrimination, etc.

------
Junk_Collector
Assume that everything he says is right. When Google, the data analytics
company, openly admits that there is no correlation between interviewing and
job performance, how do you identify that tiny fraction of amazing talent you
want to let in?

~~~
cheez
Where did Google say this?

~~~
hooloovoo_zoo
They said that given you are hired, there is no correlation between job
performance and your interview score, not that there is no correlation between
someone's interview score and how that person will perform. It's analogous to
saying people who scored 1600 on their SAT perform no better than those who
scored 1500, not that SAT scores are unrelated to performance.

~~~
dilyevsky
Thanks, i really can’t believe this had to be spelled out. Btw what they did
find correlating with job performance was candidate’s GPA =)

~~~
cheez
Only if they recently graduated.

------
FreedomToCreate
Wonder how many people there are who would be good programmers but never had
the opportunity to code in the United States? Have there ever been studies on
the programming capability of people who never coded before who are given some
training?

------
mesozoic
Definitely what someone who's business is making money off of them would
suggest

